# 8 inch sub question.



## WICK3DxGATA (Sep 19, 2011)

okay i got a question. 
im looking in to getting just 2 8 inch subs, but i want some that are still going to be very loud. ive heard very good things about sundowns sa 8's, also ive seen some jl w7 8's and seen how loud they are. the only problem with the jl's are the price.

so im asking what would you guys recommend for 2 8 inch subs?

the box i have right now is made for 12s but i was either going to change the box or just build a new one. the box is for underneath my back seat in a 00 gmc sierra ex cab. each side of the box is 1 cubic foot of air space.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

digitial designs makes some pretty beefy 8" as well. 500W RMS. model 1508 prolly about $200, since they MSRP for $250, lol.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Some people talking about the new alpine 8. There are some threads on here comparing the common big xmax 8s but I don't know where, check reviews maybe there. They can go quite loud if you don't try to get real low with them.


----------



## 88monte (Jul 26, 2011)

ive been doing a ton of research on 8's recently and the only 2 I would buy currently are the sundown sa8 or the DD1508.. personally im going with the sa8 due to price and i hear great things about their customer service which is a huge plus if/when a problem arises.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

WICK3DxGATA said:


> okay i got a question.
> im looking in to getting just 2 8 inch subs, but i want some that are still going to be very loud. ive heard very good things about sundowns sa 8's, also ive seen some jl w7 8's and seen how loud they are. the only problem with the jl's are the price.
> 
> so im asking what would you guys recommend for 2 8 inch subs?
> ...


If you want a sub to get loud, the type of box that you use has a much greater impact than who you buy it from. For instance, a vented box or a tapped horn may give three or six dB more output than a sealed box.

All of this assumes you have plenty of power on tap. If you don't, then the first priority is to buy the biggest amplifier that you're alternator can handle.

If you can find the space, a tapped horn with one of the Alpine eights should do the job nicely. The Sundown subs can take a lot of abuse, but their T/S parameters aren't optimum for the most efficient alignments. (IE, the Sundown isn't well suited to a tapped horn or a vented box.)


----------



## andrave (Jan 20, 2011)

If he only has a cube under the rear seat its highly unlikely he is gonna be able to fit a horn type enclosure, and they are very difficult to built and tune especially when factoring in cabin gain. to the original poster, why are you limited yourself to 8's when your box is built for 12's?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is a link for the Alpine 8's, they would also be my first choice

Click on the compare prices tab to get the beat deal

good luck


Subwoofers :: Car Subwoofers :: Home


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

minbari said:


> digitial designs makes some pretty beefy 8" as well. 500W RMS. model 1508 prolly about $200, since they MSRP for $250, lol.


IMO the Alpine's are a lot better bang for the buck


----------



## 08Raider (Jun 17, 2010)

In your truck you can easily get 6" of mounting depth, and 6 3/4" if you get a little more creative with the box with a downfiring configuration. That leaves a lot of options for many sized speakers, but especially 8's.

The Sundown SA-8 would fit your build with 1 cu ft per ported, and have some serious output for an 8" sub.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

08Raider said:


> In your truck you can easily get 6" of mounting depth, and 6 3/4" if you get a little more creative with the box with a downfiring configuration. That leaves a lot of options for many sized speakers, but especially 8's.
> 
> The Sundown SA-8 would fit your build with 1 cu ft per ported, and have some serious output for an 8" sub.


....and they sound like one note wonders IMO :laugh:


----------



## WICK3DxGATA (Sep 19, 2011)

andrave said:


> If he only has a cube under the rear seat its highly unlikely he is gonna be able to fit a horn type enclosure, and they are very difficult to built and tune especially when factoring in cabin gain. to the original poster, why are you limited yourself to 8's when your box is built for 12's?


im not limiting myself to 8's right now i have two 12 inch mtx jack hammers that im thinking about just putting in there. 

i am just looking for a new system. and i have heard great reviews about these sundown 8's and how loud they can be.

i am open to any type of suggestions on any subs and any size. i am also open to raising my seat up, up to 2 inchs to get more air space. the main factor is money. im not trying to spend a ton but i am willing to spend money on something that i know is good or that i hear good reviews about.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> IMO the Alpine's are a lot better bang for the buck


If you can only fit one, the dd is going to be WAY louder and they actually sound pretty good if done correct! If you can fit two swr's vs one dd, then I would say swr all day long! They are absolutely awesome subs across the board!

Another sub to look at (that I am sure will meet some resistance by some ignorant folk) if you want output, is the 8" L7. It will compete VERY well with the DD in output for a little less $$. AND DESPITE WHAT SOME WILL THINK OR WANT TO SAY...... THEY CAN ALSO SOUND GREAT! as long as you know what your doing!!! I would put all 3 above the SA8 personally.


----------



## andrave (Jan 20, 2011)

an 8 would have to have a lot of excursion to even come close to a 12, and high excursion will mean considerably more power and lower efficiency. If loud is the goal, bigger is generally better.


----------



## DR OBLIVION (Jun 16, 2009)

If you are trying to get loud with some 8"ers on a budget, I'd give the American Bass XD-844 a shot. $89 a piece dual-4ohm 300 watts rms and they look like fun. I've never heard them but I want a pair myself.

American Bass XD844


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd take this one over all the subs mentionned in this thread  Even the JL

Kelvin


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

^^^ That one looks BEEFY


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> IMO the Alpine's are a lot better bang for the buck


could be. never seen the alpine in action. shop near me ran (1) 1508 on a 1kw amp in a 1cuft port box. hit 141dB. if that isnt bang for the buck i dont know what is (cant speak to what it sounded like though, lol )


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

andrave said:


> If he only has a cube under the rear seat its highly unlikely he is gonna be able to fit a horn type enclosure, and they are very difficult to built and tune especially when factoring in cabin gain. to the original poster, why are you limited yourself to 8's when your box is built for 12's?


I agree.

If you don't have the space for an exotic enclosure, and you want to get loud, your best option is to simply purchase the biggest amplifier that you can afford, then find a woofer that can move a lot of air. Focus on SD and xmax, and don't get wrapped up on whether one brand is superior to another. Dayton has some nice subs that meet this criteria.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> I'd take this one over all the subs mentionned in this thread  Even the JL
> 
> Kelvin


I've got the TC Sounds and the Alpine here, and I gotta say, the Alpine is pretty damn nice. Both of them are good subs, I'm just a little shocked how nice the Alpine is at the price. (About $104 delivered.)


----------



## WICK3DxGATA (Sep 19, 2011)

okay well i guess since all of you guys have very different ideas which im thankful for.
i guess i should ask, If you guys had the same truck as me what would you guys do?
i wanna know sub brands, size, amps. im just really wanting a new system. like i said earlier i am on a budget since i am a college student. but im willing to spend money on good quality equipment.

here is a link for the box i have now. https://www.soundoffaudio.com/item.cfm/id/2244
plus i am willing to build a new box to get more air space if needed.

so if i could get some feedback it would be great.


----------



## andrave (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd have to strongly consider dropping two dayton HO 12's in there and pushing them with a true 1000 watt rms amplifier. Personally I do not like class D amplifiers but they will make life with a stock alternator much easier because they are more efficient. my favorite sub amp is the orion beast/2250. Its oldschool, class a/b, and if you have the power for it its over 1400 watts bridged at 14.4 volts... though it will be drawing some serious current. 
Other subs I'd consider are the throwback kicker solobarics, or maybe some oldschool jl W6's... you can find all of the above for under $300/pair and the beast will cost you $400 off ebay in good shape.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

minbari said:


> could be. never seen the alpine in action. shop near me ran (1) 1508 on a 1kw amp in a 1cuft port box. hit 141dB. if that isnt bang for the buck i dont know what is (cant speak to what it sounded like though, lol )


One note wonder


plus he's looking for a pair....which makes the Alpine's a much better value


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I've got the TC Sounds and the Alpine here, and I gotta say, the Alpine is pretty damn nice. Both of them are good subs, I'm just a little shocked how nice the Alpine is at the price. (About $104 delivered.)



IMO the best value in a 8" sub by far


----------



## 5Toes (Sep 28, 2011)

No love for infinity reference 8?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

5Toes said:


> No love for infinity reference 8?


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

andrave said:


> I'd have to strongly consider dropping two dayton HO 12's in there and pushing them with a true 1000 watt rms amplifier. Personally I do not like class D amplifiers but they will make life with a stock alternator much easier because they are more efficient. my favorite sub amp is the orion beast/2250. Its oldschool, class a/b, and if you have the power for it its over 1400 watts bridged at 14.4 volts... though it will be drawing some serious current.
> Other subs I'd consider are the throwback kicker solobarics, or maybe some oldschool jl W6's... you can find all of the above for under $300/pair and the beast will cost you $400 off ebay in good shape.


If the OP wanted opinions on 12's he never would of started this thread


Are you trying to sell something in the classifieds:laugh:


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I'm just a little shocked how nice the Alpine is at the price. (About $104 delivered.)


Where could one grab these Alpines you speak of that cheap?

Much love over here for the Infinity Refrence 8's. 860w, I just got my order of 10 of them, yep, 10. Putting 8 in my crew cab on a Zuki 10 channel. My point is I bought these so cheap I had to get 10 of them. Right around $42 each shipped to my door. They are optimum in .3 to .35 tuned at 30. 

Let's not leave out the RE Audio Rex 8 for a cheap effective woofer, those to can be found for near $40 each shipped and box is tiny

Cheap decent power IMO is Massive Audio nano's

My 2cents


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> One note wonder
> 
> 
> plus he's looking for a pair....which makes the Alpine's a much better value


obsolutely, but you have to admit, that kinda SPL from one 8 incher is impressive.

I have heard them in a box that was very musical too.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> One note wonder
> 
> 
> plus he's looking for a pair....which makes the Alpine's a much better value


Actually there is nothing one note about that woofer (another dd stereo type!) If you heard one that was a one note wonder it had everything to do with its implementation! NOT the woofer! And if he ran one of them with enough power he would not need two swr8s!
Dont get me wrong, I (as you probably already know) I am a huge fan of the swr and dont see any other woofer in its class that can compete with it (jbl, ID, polk, etc.....) However some subs are in a different class (not always better, but I wouldnt say "worse" either!

Bottom line is....I wouldnt discount the dd 1508. It actually sounds like the type of 8" that would suit his needs pretty damn well


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

minbari said:


> obsolutely, but you have to admit, that kinda SPL from one 8 incher is impressive.
> 
> I have heard them in a box that was very musical too.





rexroadj said:


> Actually there is nothing one note about that woofer (another dd stereo type!) If you heard one that was a one note wonder it had everything to do with its implementation! NOT the woofer! And if he ran one of them with enough power he would not need two swr8s!
> Dont get me wrong, I (as you probably already know) I am a huge fan of the swr and dont see any other woofer in its class that can compete with it (jbl, ID, polk, etc.....) However some subs are in a different class (not always better, but I wouldnt say "worse" either!
> 
> Bottom line is....I wouldnt discount the dd 1508. It actually sounds like the type of 8" that would suit his needs pretty damn well


He's looking for a PAIR, $400 plus for DD's vs. $200 for the Alpine's

IMO unless he's going to double the power the DD's would be a waste of money


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> He's looking for a PAIR, $400 plus for DD's vs. $200 for the Alpine's
> 
> IMO unless he's going to double the power the DD's would be a waste of money


not trying to argue for the sake of arguing, but he has not specified a power range or a price limitation. everything is viable


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> He's looking for a PAIR, $400 plus for DD's vs. $200 for the Alpine's
> 
> IMO unless he's going to double the power the DD's would be a waste of money


Well, everyone gets to share there opinion!

Like mentioned...he hasnt really put out any sort of power restraints/requirements! 

I cant imagine that two alpine swr 8s ported wouldnt be enough for most, BUT if he wants significant output.... The swr's are not going to hold a candle to some of the other choices! (w7, L7, dd, etc.....AND they are NOT one note wonders when done right!) I suggest getting out the door (the op, not you) and go listen. Finding a swr to listen to in one of the new alpine prefab ported boxes is not at all hard to find and will give a good indication of what they can do (great setup imo!). I guess I just dont see why you are so hell bent on him having to get the swr and poo pooing everything else? He wanted suggestions and thats what everyone is doing! I agree...the type r is probably the easiest solution that will probably fit the "best" for most, but that doesnt mean everyone. I just dont see why you choose to get your panties in a bunch over it? (all the little smart ass remarks/smileys/etc.....)
You gave yours and everyone else gave theres....thats what the op was after! The end!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

rexroadj said:


> Actually there is nothing one note about that woofer (another dd stereo type!) If you heard one that was a one note wonder it had everything to do with its implementation! NOT the woofer! And if he ran one of them with enough power he would not need two swr8s!
> Dont get me wrong, I (as you probably already know) I am a huge fan of the swr and dont see any other woofer in its class that can compete with it (jbl, ID, polk, etc.....) However some subs are in a different class (not always better, but I wouldnt say "worse" either!
> 
> Bottom line is....I wouldnt discount the dd 1508. It actually sounds like the type of 8" that would suit his needs pretty damn well





rexroadj said:


> Well, everyone gets to share there opinion!
> 
> Like mentioned...he hasnt really put out any sort of power restraints/requirements!
> 
> ...


Dude, according to you they both stand on equal grounds, so why in the hell would you pay double to get the same performance, you sure do flip flop a lot

It sounds like YOUR panties are all twisted up:laugh:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

rexroadj said:


> Like mentioned...he hasnt really put out any sort of power restraints/requirements! !


If you want to get to the bottom of this then ask himoke:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

minbari said:


> not trying to argue for the sake of arguing, but he has not specified a power range or a price limitation. everything is viable


x2...Why don't you ask him....that would really help narrow things down:beerchug:


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> Dude, according to you they both stand on equal grounds, so why in the hell would you pay double to get the same performance, you sure do flip flop a lot
> 
> It sounds like YOUR panties are all twisted up:laugh:


Actually you got me.....MY panties are all in a bunch....your right....YOUR ALWAYS RIGHT!!! (They should shut down threads asking for opinions and just ask for the Trojan mans FACTS and call it a ****ing day!) 

Except for the flip flop and how I say they stand on equal grounds. If you take time to read what people write you will see that that is clearly not the case!

I said they are NOT on equal grounds be it for better or worse. The fact of the matter is that the swr can do everything very very very well. BUT it cannot compete with the other ones I mentioned in output! IF that is important to the OP, then guess what! He is going to have to pay more! Thats just the way it is! 

Unless thats not the type of info the op is looking for? Again, he and eveyone else my just want you to tell them everything they should and shouldnt do? I dont care if he puts ****ing roadmaster in there! I was simply mentioning some subs I have had a LOT of ACTUAL experience with


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> If you want to get to the bottom of this then ask himoke:


I dont care? He asked for 8" sub ideas.... WELL, HE HAS A LOT OF THEM!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> x2...Why don't you ask him....that would really help narrow things down:beerchug:


I'm not so sure it will? Most all of the subs listed can and will take (roughly) the same hefty amount of power. The question to ask is how much output is he after? is he after pure sq, sql, or just flat out spl it will sound "good enough"......


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

rexroadj said:


> Actually you got me.....MY panties are all in a bunch....your right....YOUR ALWAYS RIGHT!!! (They should shut down threads asking for opinions and just ask for the Trojan mans FACTS and call it a ****ing day!)
> 
> Except for the flip flop and how I say they stand on equal grounds. If you take time to read what people write you will see that that is clearly not the case!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the corrections:laugh:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

rexroadj said:


> I'm not so sure it will? Most all of the subs listed can and will take (roughly) the same hefty amount of power. The question to ask is how much output is he after? is he after pure sq, sql, or just flat out spl it will sound "good enough"......



Maybe he should of started this thread in the SPL section...just a thought

It's hard to read people's minds when they don't post enough info


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> Maybe he should of started this thread in the SPL section...just a thought
> 
> It's hard to read people's minds when they don't post enough info


I dont know if it would belong in the spl portion....again, we are talking 8s...and maybe just 2 of them but I know what you mean.

Yes, more info WOULD BE WONDERFUL! BUT to be honest if I see one more ****ing 8" sub thread I'm gonna go postal! Its ****ing insane, and 99.9% of them are all the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OP.....DID YOU READ ANY 8" threads? There are more 8" threads on here then probably anything and your situation is no different from pretty much any of them. 

We seriously need to put a temp ban on all 8" sub thread IMO.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Roadmasters!
PAIR OF ROADMASTER SPEAKERS RSW80 8" SUBWOOFER | eBay

Overwatting a Roadmaster 8" Subwoofer - YouTube

Hmmm, my pyles might have more xmax than that.

Just funning. If you want extreme output you need more xmax, you will have to pay for that.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

rexroadj said:


> I dont know if it would belong in the spl portion....again, we are talking 8s...and maybe just 2 of them but I know what you mean.
> 
> Yes, more info WOULD BE WONDERFUL! BUT to be honest if I see one more ****ing 8" sub thread I'm gonna go postal! Its ****ing insane, and 99.9% of them are all the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OP.....DID YOU READ ANY 8" threads? There are more 8" threads on here then probably anything and your situation is no different from pretty much any of them.
> 
> We seriously need to put a temp ban on all 8" sub thread IMO.


:beerchug:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> Roadmasters!
> PAIR OF ROADMASTER SPEAKERS RSW80 8" SUBWOOFER | eBay
> 
> Overwatting a Roadmaster 8" Subwoofer - YouTube
> ...


Nice find....:laugh:


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> :beerchug:


HOLY ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COMMON GROUND! Yeah, I'll drink to that


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Damn, I should send my ref's back and get them Roadmasters before they sell out.

ill toast to you guys calling a truse

Cheers! Its Friday boys


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I despise 8s for subs, they just can't get it on. However if I had to run a tiny box in a tiny car I'd try one if it was that or no sub. I have run a powered 8 tube in that situation. But if you don't need low bass (I do) then 8s can work, can get loud for a more spl sound if you tune them high and SS them/etc.

You are correct, it will be cocktail hour later and its not getting here too fast lol.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Great 8 money can buy (if you can find one) :laugh: I got it for $40 
Box size is only 19"x9"x9" and weighs nothing.
Sounds musical and plays to 150 watts RMS


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

^^^^Do you think that would really fit under his rear seat...

please read post #1...thank you


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> ^^^^Do you think that would really fit under his rear seat...
> 
> please read post #1...thank you


If its an extended cab...yes it might. This box is less than 1 cu ft


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

I have the alpine swr 8" and it really is a nice sub, but honestly the tang band 704p is a better sub and value. Though that TC is simply beautiful and monstrous for an 8".


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

I loved my 8W7s in a vented box with a 1000/1 running them. Incredible SQ and SPL.


----------



## WICK3DxGATA (Sep 19, 2011)

okay guys if your just bitching on this about 8s then get the hell of here and stop wasting my time.

now for all the people that have given me good feed back thank yall all.
i see yall asking how much money or how much power or what im expecting.
what i would like is loud bass. i know i could achieve that with 10s and 12s also. like right now i have two 12s only problem is the box for underneath the seat only being 1cube ped side the subs dont have enough space. i am looking into just making the box bigger for the subs i have but i have not decided thats whay i started this about 8s because i found 8s that only needed 1cube which is what the box is.


----------



## bbotelhoHI (Mar 7, 2011)

personally, if i were to pick up some 8s, i would look into the DC lvl. 2s. just as beefy as the sundowns but sound better in my opinion. maybe in the next tacoma


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Where could one grab these Alpines you speak of that cheap?
> 
> Much love over here for the Infinity Refrence 8's. 860w, I just got my order of 10 of them, yep, 10. Putting 8 in my crew cab on a Zuki 10 channel. My point is I bought these so cheap I had to get 10 of them. Right around $42 each shipped to my door. They are optimum in .3 to .35 tuned at 30.
> 
> ...


techronics.com

Found it via froogle.google.com

Good fast service, and stupid cheap


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Jsracing said:


> I have the alpine swr 8" and it really is a nice sub, but honestly the tang band 704p is a better sub and value. Though that TC is simply beautiful and monstrous for an 8".


What is a Tang Band 704p?

I've seen their eights in neo and ferrite variations, but I am not familiar with anything using this product code.

I have used MCM's clone of the Tang Band W8 for more subs than I can count - it is literally a classic and is my "goto sub" for nearly all my projects.

Having said that, it's still a cheap woofer. It's a monstrously great value, and there's almost nothing that can compete with it at the price level. But spend a few more bucks, and you can get more displacement and less distortion in the Alpine.

Which is why I'm using the Alpine in my new project, and not the TB


----------



## elprup (Oct 27, 2011)

Jsracing transposed numbers; it's 740P, not 704P.


----------



## Twisted-Woodroof (Sep 13, 2008)

Sundown EV2 8".


----------

